# In hospital waiting my rai......



## dontilgon

Just signed off on my paperwork. Iam getting a dose of 10.74. I ll write back when it's done. This sucks


----------



## dontilgon

Well that done. No turning back now. I called my endo to let me know it's done and ask of couple of questions and of course he was not there. Iam I suppose take the metimizole or the bethblocker which I didn't have filled yet?


----------



## Andros

dontilgon said:


> Well that done. No turning back now. I called my endo to let me know it's done and ask of couple of questions and of course he was not there. Iam I suppose take the metimizole or the bethblocker which I didn't have filled yet?


Not a doctor here but I do believe you should take both. This would be in case you should "dump" which would be excess thyroxine pouring out of your system.

But double check w/your doc. If you have the Rx in hand, I would fill it..................at least.

Bless your heart!


----------



## dontilgon

Ok I justed checked and the docs note states to take the beta blocker 
Until June 30th .but nothin about the methmizole.


----------



## JPGreco

It is ok to take both, but again, check with the doc. The reason it is safe to take both though is that you are still Hyper, so both medications apply. Really, you should be on both and get a blood test in 2-3 weeks to see where your levels are at so you can adjust the medication accordingly, but again, check with your doc.

I recently had 14.91mci of RAI and I am still on my beta blocker. My dose was actually raised based on my symptoms just prior to the RAI. I'm not on methimazole due to an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## jenny v

I'm on a beta blocker, too, and let me tell you, those things are wonderful to have when hyper symptoms make my heart race like crazy! It takes about 30-45 minutes for mine to kick in but I can actually feel my heart slowing down and my body relaxing as it kicks in. I would definitely fill the prescription for them, even if you don't need them, it can be nice to have them on hand in case you do get the heart palpitations and jitters.


----------



## dontilgon

Well so far no side effects. Ive been drinking a lot of water and doing outside work projects. A little tired but that because I been mentally beating my self up over this. I took the beta blocker before going to sleep and i didn't like the way I felt but I didnt want to take any chances with a thyroid storm . Can I take the beta block as needed or is something that needs to be taken daily


----------



## dontilgon

Well different story last night.my heart started racing in my sleep but nothin to bad 86 bpm. But I think the beta blocker stepped in


----------



## Andros

dontilgon said:


> Well different story last night.my heart started racing in my sleep but nothin to bad 86 bpm. But I think the beta blocker stepped in


Good; I am glad you are taking the beta-blocker and your heart is "very" glad!


----------



## JPGreco

You have to take the beta blocker as prescribed. Its not a take as needed medication. It is a long lasting med, but you want the next dose to be starting to take affect as the last one is wearing off, whether that be 1x daily, or like in my case, 3x daily. I take 50mgs in the am and another 25 before bed every damn day and my heart rate is still in the 80's regularly with peaks into the 90's, but it used to be in the 120's at rest.


----------



## dontilgon

Iam not going to take the beta blocker tonight. Its been making me will real weird and sick. Ill call the doc tomorrow and hope I get through tonight ok without it. Anyone else not feel right after taken their blocker


----------



## dontilgon

Well I have nt been feeling good the past couple of days. Ive been having pressure in my head not quite headaches but close. I feel Iam never gonna get better. I should of had it surgically removed


----------



## dontilgon

Also Iam taking my methimozole again twice a day will this help?


----------



## DonnaK

I take a betablocker for high blood pressure which if i don't take it I get headaches from my BP going up. I take toprol which is what they prescribe to actors for stage fright. I think my doctor thought telling me that would make me feel better about taking it. LOL


----------



## dontilgon

I stopped the beta blocker as per my doc because I thought this was causing my symptoms. My bpm are between 70-80 and this is day 8


----------



## JPGreco

You should continue the methimazole as long as you are hyper. Even though you had RAI, the thyroid is still producing hormone.

If you can manage without the beta blocker thats fine. If your resting heart rate is in the 80's you should be alright without a beta blocker. You may have not agreed with the particular brand so if it seems that you need one, ask for another brand in a different family.


----------



## dontilgon

Thanks for the reply JP. I was just concerned if I continued taking the meth it would effect the the process of the RAi treatment. I need to find a endo that cares .This guy only responded back to my phone call one in 13 days. i had to rely on my primary doc. BUT he want me to take .25 xanax 2x a day. I have never taken a controlled substance and am really hesitant.


----------



## JPGreco

Well, you are technically taking a controlled substance. Anything you need an Rx for is controlled, so no worries there... lol

However, you're about a week behind me so if you react anything like me, around the 3rd week is when symptoms started climbing. First noticed that my goiter enlarged (which is common after RAI). Blood tests confirmed that my thyroid is dumping. So just a heads up, you really need to have blood work done soon to see if it took and whats going on in there. This may also require an increase in methimazole and may require you start a beta blocker if your heart rate climbs.

Just really pay attention to what your body is telling you from here on out. Its not hard, just be aware. I'm kind happy that I'm starting to climb. Hoping that mid august I'm dropping.


----------



## dontilgon

Just an update but as of Friday Iam just under normal levels so Iam heading in the right direction but I was also on 20 mill of methimozole . So we hope it's the radiation working. He told me to cut it in half until I repeat bloodwork Monday . Iam so tired and sluggish I just want to stop the methimozole with the hopes it will lower at a slower pace. I know this is a debatable question but how long would it take for the methimazole to be out of my system if I just stop taking it


----------



## Andros

dontilgon said:


> Just an update but as of Friday Iam just under normal levels so Iam heading in the right direction but I was also on 20 mill of methimozole . So we hope it's the radiation working. He told me to cut it in half until I repeat bloodwork Monday . Iam so tired and sluggish I just want to stop the methimozole with the hopes it will lower at a slower pace. I know this is a debatable question but how long would it take for the methimazole to be out of my system if I just stop taking it


Methimazole has a very short half-life of only hours.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4042519


----------



## dontilgon

Had bloodwork today and Iam hypo and dropping rapidity. He gave me a choice to stay off the methimozole till Monday and repeat bloodwork or start a low dose of syn throid . Not sure what to do. to make sure it's not the methimazole that is lowering the thyroid levels and hopes it the radiation doing it.


----------



## Andros

dontilgon said:


> Had bloodwork today and Iam hypo and dropping rapidity. He gave me a choice to stay off the methimozole till Monday and repeat bloodwork or start a low dose of syn throid . Not sure what to do. to make sure it's not the methimazole that is lowering the thyroid levels and hopes it the radiation doing it.


I would opt for staying off the Methimazole and then get labs the following week.

So so glad you consulted your doctor about this.


----------



## dontilgon

Well confirmed I am hypo has of this past Friday. the doctor put me on 75 mcg of levothroxine. I have been exhausted tired and fatigued since last week. it's been six days that I've been on the pill and I still have not had any different feeling. I will will repeat my labs on Monday he has me doing bloodwork every Monday. well I guess this is a good news is there anything to expect from Here on in


----------



## Octavia

Sounds like mission accomplished! (With tweaking as needed...)


----------



## dontilgon

Yes it does but it took almost three months. 6 days on levothroxine and still exhausted. This is getting harder and harder to deal with.


----------

